# Trying to stuff a 2.7 Bi-turbo Audi motor in a Corrado.



## AudiCorrado (Aug 18, 2010)

Recently came across a 1990 VW Corrado and dont really know much about them. It has a freshly rebuilt bored motor in it from a 1999 Audi A6 turbocharged. Still getting the kinks worked out of it. My question is, "Is this the biggest motor I can stuff in the corrado?" Trying to stay with the audi theme, would it be possible to put a Big 2.7bi-turbo in this thing and try pushing 500 hp? Figured there both long blocks and it might all line up, but if not whats the nasty thing i can but in this car? I have (pretty much) an open checkbook on this project. Just want to have a full interior saturday night drag car.


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.dubbedbyrma.com/s4rodo_gallery


----------



## AudiCorrado (Aug 18, 2010)

What would the cost be on something like this AFTER parts?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

How long is a piece of string?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ryan said he have 50K into building that corrado if it was for a customer.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Put a 3.2 VR6 in it and turbo it. With a healthy (say GT35) turbo on it you should be able to crank out some SERIOUS power. Enough that the rest of the drivetrain and the chassis will need beefing up.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

About 10 years back TSR in the UK would do this swap in a FWD only configuration for 15,000 quid, so about $23000 back then.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

AudiCorrado said:


> Recently came across a 1990 VW Corrado and dont really know much about them. It has a freshly rebuilt bored motor in it from a 1999 Audi A6 turbocharged.


I am assuming that you mean a 1.8T and are in Europe somewhere? The V6 is a totally different motor and needs a huge amount of fabrication to fit along with a completely custom drivetrain, as can been seen in that link posted about Ryans car.

If you want a 500hp full-interior drag car with an Audi motor you're probably better off with an S4 that came with the 2.7T in the first place. With some decent turbos that motor can make some very impressive numbers. Search for 'shomegrown' - he has a Nogaro Blue S4 that is stupid fast


----------



## AudiCorrado (Aug 18, 2010)

*y*



MikkiJayne said:


> I am assuming that you mean a 1.8T and are in Europe somewhere? The V6 is a totally different motor and needs a huge amount of fabrication to fit along with a completely custom drivetrain, as can been seen in that link posted about Ryans car.
> 
> If you want a 500hp full-interior drag car with an Audi motor you're probably better off with an S4 that came with the 2.7T in the first place. With some decent turbos that motor can make some very impressive numbers. Search for 'shomegrown' - he has a Nogaro Blue S4 that is stupid fast


Yeah the 1.8, though its bored to a 1.9, and theres currently a 50 trim turbo sitting on in.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

:thumbup:

For a fraction of the money it would take to put a 2.7T in there you could fit the TT Haldex drivetrain and boost the 1.8T up to 400+ hp. That would be a pretty quick car then!


----------

